# Ringworm



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Umm - from what I know of ringworm, yes, you do need to worry just a little! I would have the sheets etc in a hot wash immediately!

I used iodine on a horse with ringworm many years ago - I'm not sure how it would work on a poodle though, and of course it stains badly.


----------



## rjen (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes it can be very contagious. Unless it's very bad I would opt to treat topically, we had a serious problem with it years ago. I had it my daughter got it our german shep had it, several of our himalayan cats got it. [It came from a himalayan breeder we visited.] Everyone was treated topically except our ger. shep. the topicals just weren't enough so our vet put him on oral griseofulvin.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh yes, you can get it! I would do as fjm suggested...wash your sheets in good, hot water immediately! I've only known of it being treated topically, but i suppose that in bad cases internal treatment would be necessary.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

When i was a kid, I got a kitten from someone. Within a few weeks I had ringworm all over myself. It can be a pain to get rid of, but it does go away with diligent treatment. The trouble with treating ring worm topically on a dog is you can't get the medication through the hair very well. Also, the hair can hide small spots of ringworm. In a dog, I would prefer treating with the oral medication. Ring worm is a nasty skin fungus. I wouldn't want to mess with it. Keep your pup away from people until you know for sure and wash those sheets right away.

It is very easy to diagnose ring worm in a dog. Maybe your vet didn't have a black light?


----------



## warmheartedpups (Feb 27, 2012)

The Vet said the light can be unreliable...so we are waiting for a culture.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would still be doing laundry, and making him PJs, just in case ...


----------

